# Still new to this, please help.



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

So I had to start 4 Electric Yellow Cichlids in a 20 gallon tank. Well i see that they are mad breeders and I now have 6 babies that I have recently relieced back into the community tank. I also hae a 15 gallon tank with tetras in it. and they are doing great and thriving but I am thinking I might want to turn the 15G into another Cichlid tank. What would be my steps to making that chance? I have a Family for the Tetras that are willing to take care of them. Kinda feel bad now as I write it out but I really like the cichlids, they just have more pisaz. 
So any advice would help. Also now that the babies are in with the 4 elders means more food and more shmuch. So I think the switch would be good. 

Idea, questions, concerns... please feel free to talk to me. 

Thanks in advance! :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get a bigger tank. 20 gal is too small for a breeding pair of electric yellows.


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with suzan. I have a single electric blue that I was going to move out of my 75gal to make room for more Central American cichlids. I was planning on putting him in a 20 gal until I get another larger tank but I think a 20 is too small for even 1. Mbuna cichlids like these do like being "overstocked" (also overdo your filtration), but they need a minimum amount of space first. I think a 75 is a great size for them because it gives them lots of room to work out their territorial issues, but they could probably do ok in a 50


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya 20 is too small and 15 is way too small. It would be ok to grow out the fry but that's it. I have my cichlids in a 55 and once I have the space I will be getting a 75g minimum. I can relate with your attraction to cichlids, but their different then other fish. A lot of rules don't apply, they have their own rules on how to keep them. I have 32 fish including dithers and two 75g canisters plus 50% water changes.


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

As of right now the fish are only about 2 inches each if that... You really think 4 cichlids that size shouldn't be in a 20? They all have there prospective places and are fine together. Even HeavyDuty is good hanging in his castle alone. *r2

I have seen big cichlids like at my kids doctors office but these are small... How much more will they grow?


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

My profile pic is one of them... with the babies but she is small right.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

That's interesting they would breed at that size. But those fish will all grow to be 5-6" which is pushing capacity on a 55g. So at the moment. Eh I would still move them, but for the time being, and only until you can get a bigger tank or find them homes, they will be ok. But this is a very temporary thing. They will grow quick.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Move the fry and start saving for a bigger tank. Check Craigslist, maybe you can pop off a 75 or a 90 for $150 or so. 

If you want to use the 20 and it is a 20L you could do rams or kribs in it.


----------

